# I think I may have cured my gout!



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

I started getting gout in my left toe last September. Worse pain ever! I had another attack about 30 days later. Other than prescription anti-inflammatories I didn't want any other prescription meds as I hear they can have nasty side effects. I didn't like the anti-inflammatories either. I tried the tart cherries, baking soda, celery seeds, apple cider vinegar etc without much success. Then I read an obscure article online about Quercetin. Apparently there was a study comparing Quercetin with Allinpurol for gout treatment. The results showed Quercetin to be just as effective than this prescription drug. I purchased Quercetin and started taking it 4 times a day. This was back in November and I haven't had a flare up since. I have really cheated too, eating meat and even a feed of lobster. The worse I get is a slight soreness in the toe which only lasts an hour or so. If you suffer from Gout you may want to give Quercetin a try. 
Todd


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I think you meant to post this in alternative health, not alternative energy.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Working on it TnAndy.

Matt


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

What is quercetin?


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry about that! 
Here's some info on Quercetin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercetin


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome to know!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. It maybe worth seeing if it will help me so I can stop taking aleve.
I have a buddy with gout I will pass it on to him.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

Let me know how they make out. I've really cheated the last few days (hamburgers, rich foods etc) and still feel fine. I only get short periods of soreness however I think that's just from the damage made to the joint from my first attack. It was brutal! I always take one pill just before going to bed since it seems most attacks happen during the night.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Worth a try,gout hit yesterday so painful.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

Any success?


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

Update: Still taking quercetin and still gout free! I haven't changed my diet at all-still eating meat etc.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I am going to pass this info on to my brother. He is trying some of the same things, cherry juice, acv, etc. Not that he usually listens to me......


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I drank a gallon of water a day, and avoided organ meats for a couple months. It worked. An RX seemed to provoke the gout onset. Stopped taking it, too.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm taking "ground celery seed" (2 Tbsp 4 x daily) and cannot tell much is changing. My toes still hurt and the balls of my feet and ankles are still very, very tight feeling. 

Will google this Quercetin and see if it is over-the-counter. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

It is available over the counter at any health food store.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Very high doses of quercetin may damage the kidneys. 

Source: Quercetin | University of Maryland Medical Center


Gout occurs when urate crystals accumulate in your joint, causing the inflammation and intense pain of a gout attack. Urate crystals can form when you have high levels of uric acid in your blood. 

Normally, uric acid dissolves in your blood and passes through your kidneys into your urine. But sometimes your body either produces too much uric acid or your kidneys excrete too little uric acid. When this happens, uric acid can build up, forming sharp, needle-like urate crystals in a joint or surrounding tissue that cause pain, inflammation and swelling.

Source Mayo Clinic

So if the cause of gout is kidneys not working well it looks like one should be careful of large doses since one would not want to damage the kidneys further.


----------

